# Made a site to document antique CT bottles...



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 5, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread, but I guess it works. Anyway, I created this site so I could document my CT bottles that I own and share info about them as there are no sites for CT bottles out there. As of now its still a work in progress and there are still probably some minor errors but here is the link: https://sites.google.com/view/pdcsectbottles/home 

Let me know if you can access it, this is sort of a test for me.  Also let me know what you think!


Thanks,
     PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 5, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam, Everything finished on your site that i tried i was able to access. Good to see you giving your time and knowledge to a hobby you definitely enjoy. Beautiful pictures , i know how unphotogenic and stubborn bottles can be. I have to go back and look around alot more. Thanks again ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 6, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> PlaneDiggerCam, Everything finished on your site that i tried i was able to access. Good to see you giving your time and knowledge to a hobby you definitely enjoy. Beautiful pictures , i know how unphotogenic and stubborn bottles can be. I have to go back and look around alot more. Thanks again ROBBYBOBBY64


Thanks for checking it out for me. I just added photos to the listings today!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Thanks for checking it out for me. I just added photos to the listings today!


You are so welcome PlaneDiggerCam. Thank-you for creating the site.


----------



## swpender (May 9, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this thread, but I guess it works. Anyway, I created this site so I could document my CT bottles that I own and share info about them as there are no sites for CT bottles out there. As of now its still a work in progress and there are still probably some minor errors but here is the link: https://sites.google.com/view/pdcsectbottles/home
> 
> Let me know if you can access it, this is sort of a test for me.  Also let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


Look forward to your progress.


----------



## steviep (May 13, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam, good start. Nice to see more collections are being shared this way! If you want, you can link up to my site and can link up to yours!


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 14, 2020)

steviep said:


> PlaneDiggerCam, good start. Nice to see more collections are being shared this way! If you want, you can link up to my site and can link up to yours!
> View attachment 207067



Yeah sure!


----------

